# Kansans against Obama....



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Obama is making enemies everywhere he turns.......



> Kansas Residents Worry About Use of Fort Leavenworth Prison for Gitmo Detainees
> Residents living near Fort Leavenworth were frustrated Monday to find the Kansas military base could be used for detainees now in Guantanamo Bay.





> LEAVENWORTH, Kan. -- Residents living near Fort Leavenworth were dismayed and frustrated Monday that the Kansas military base is on the short list to possibly take in detainees from Guantanamo Bay.
> 
> Transferring the suspected terrorists from Cuba to Kansas could put residents at risk, some said, citing worries about local safety and people's relationship with the military.
> 
> ...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

There is alot wrong with the whole idea.

But this, I think, is the most asinine comment in the whole deal.



> "They should be treated with dignity and humanely, but not here."


They should be hung by their balls until they see "allah".


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> They should be hung by their balls until they see "allah".


YEP...................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You have the hanging right, but they are never going to see nonexistent Allah. If they think the desert was hot they are in for an even bigger surprise.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes... let's torture people who haven't been convicted of anything... uke: Let's forget about the interviews with captured terrorists, where they said they joined because of Gitmo and Abu Ghraib. Kill 'em all!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Or let's keep them in Fargo, North Dakota :lol:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I couldn't care less, frankly... it's not like they're renting them a house in the neighborhood. They'll be in PRISON.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

omegax said:


> Yes... let's torture people who haven't been convicted of anything... uke: Let's forget about the interviews with captured terrorists, where they said they joined because of Gitmo and Abu Ghraib. Kill 'em all!!


 :fiddle:

That one will have to do. There was no bleeding heart emoticon.

Why do they need to be convicted? Their not soldiers, their not citizens of this country. They wear no uniform, they belong to no standing army, they do NOT follow the geneva accords, they fight dirty, they offer no quarter to our people or our soldiers. There was a time, not to long ago, when enemies of this nature were just plain hung, no trial, no conviction. They were treated as spies and dealt with swiftly and accordingly. Being "the better person" will not get you anywhere with an enemy like this except on the losing end. The only way to fight terrorism, is with terrorism. There is no "winning the hearts and minds" of this type of enemy.

You would believe what a terrorist says in an interview. Get a clue buddy.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> There is alot wrong with the whole idea.
> 
> But this, I think, is the most asinine comment in the whole deal.
> 
> ...


Could not have said it any better! Now I need to find some paper towels to clean off my computer screen! I'm gonna use that quote on my profile if you dont mind!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

> Being "the better person" will not get you anywhere with an enemy like this except on the losing end


They're not trying to take our capital and run the show. They're trying to get us to change, and the only way to "lose" is to sacrifice who we are. I guess it meant something to me that our forefathers were willing to die for rights like due process.

_I_ need a clue?! It's not so much that I believe the suspect. I believe the soldiers who interrogated them. Also, it's pretty hard to argue against the Al Qaeda propaganda that talks about it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> They're trying to get us to change, and the only way to "lose" is to sacrifice who we are. I guess it meant something to me that our forefathers were willing to die for rights like due process.


Are we as a nation taxing their people, are we ruling their people, are we doing anything in the likes of what our forefathers fought for? Not at all. So those "detainee's" are no where near what our forefathers were. They want us to change as a country. They want us to be like them and obey one god....I believe our forefathers fought for the right to obey any god of choice....religious freedoms. The "detainee's" don't want people to have religious freedoms or democracy. They want dictatorships and religious persecution. totally opposite of what our forefathers fought for. The fact that you mention these terror suspects in the same breath as our forefathers is insulting to this country.

If these terror subjects where fighting for freedom or any sort then I would agree. But all they are not. The United States are not interfering with their country's freedoms.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

omegax said:


> Also, it's pretty hard to argue against the Al Qaeda propaganda that talks about it.


So your believing the ENEMIES propaganda huh?

Wow. :eyeroll:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

That may not have been phrased the best... I believe the fact that they have propaganda featuring Gitmo, which they use to RECRUIT people. That seems pretty uncontroversial to me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> They're not trying to take our capital and run the show.


Their not?



> They're trying to get us to change, and the only way to "lose" is to sacrifice who we are.


We have already changed. We have Obama in the white house. Mission accomplished. I wish we would sacrifice who we are since our founding fathers would have kicked the crap out of these guys in the blink of an eye. They would talked or been shot instantly. Ten of fifteen with rounds to the head and the rest would talk.



> I guess it meant something to me that our forefathers were willing to die for rights like due process


We still do, but due process is not for non uniformed, non standard army, on the battlefield. They have no due process rights until they are within our borders. Outside the only due process they had under the Geneva Convention was twisted reasoning in some liberal heads. Read the constitution, and the Geneva Convention so you know what your talking about. Your spewing pure bs.



> I need a clue?!


Actually if you believed any of the above that your wrote I would agree you need something. I would have put it more politely, but your lacking knowledge of our founding fathers, the constitution, and the Geneva Convention. You have been quaffing the liberal cool-aid big time. The anti-Bush/Obama worshiping media put this crap out. It's terribly disappointing that anyone still believes it and doesn't take this serious enough to know what they are talking about. :eyeroll:



> Also, it's pretty hard to argue against the Al Qaeda propaganda that talks about it.


Then if you were in the Pacific theater during WWII you would also have believed Tokyo Rose. It's pathetic that an American citizen is falling for the enemy propaganda. They enemy is telling us what they want us to believe. Just the very same as Tokyo Rose. Nothing different, no new technique, the same old thing and your going to believe it. :eyeroll:

Omegax, I'm just sitting here shaking my head in disbelief. I can't believe you said the above, I just can't believe it. Do me one favor please - look up the meaning of propaganda.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

omegax said:


> That may not have been phrased the best... I believe the fact that they have propaganda featuring Gitmo, which they use to RECRUIT people. That seems pretty uncontroversial to me.


Newsflash, they use a hell of alot more than that to recruit.

Honestly, their going to find SOMETHING about America to recruit, until we become a Islamic nation they will find SOMETHING about us to use as a recruiting tool. It coud be gitmo, it could be our decadent whorish lifestyles, it could be anything.

To shut gitmo down because we're afraid the enemy will use it as propoganda is asinine.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Not shutting it down because you're worried about them escaping from SuperMax facilities is asinine. They're not warlocks.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

> Then if you were in the Pacific theater during WWII you would also have believed Tokyo Rose. It's pathetic that an American citizen is falling for the enemy propaganda. They enemy is telling us what they want us to believe. Just the very same as Tokyo Rose. Nothing different, no new technique, the same old thing and your going to believe it.


It's not that I "believe" it. I don't even care what the stuff says. I'm just acknowledging that they are trying to use the Gitmo detention center as a recruiting tool, and if some of the interrogators are to be believed, they're doing it fairly effectively. That makes us less safe than moving them to a SuperMax facility would.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> omegax said:
> 
> 
> > Yes... let's torture people who haven't been convicted of anything... uke: Let's forget about the interviews with captured terrorists, where they said they joined because of Gitmo and Abu Ghraib. Kill 'em all!!
> ...


yes, of course, let's be really kind to those who cut the throats of hostages and brutalized them only as they have been doing for centuries.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> omegax said:
> 
> 
> > That may not have been phrased the best... I believe the fact that they have propaganda featuring Gitmo, which they use to RECRUIT people. That seems pretty uncontroversial to me.
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> That makes us less safe than moving them to a SuperMax facility would.


So we put them in a SuperMax facility and then what will the terrorist recruiters say. What was happening in Gitmo was not torture, but out dumb liberals said it was. It wasn't Gitmo that gave these guys a tool it was liberals. Now stick them somewhere else and conservatives unlike liberals will have enough brains to keep our mouth shut. Of course we may not keep our mouth shut if you put them in a SuperMax facility within the United States so that they have constitutional rights. Maybe that's what Obama and the other people who dislike this nation want.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

For whoever thinks Gitmo is being used as propoganda to recruit radical islamic terrorists I have a question. What do you think these people will do with the fact the US "caved" to "concerns" over this facility???????? This closure will be used ten fold as propoganda to show their radical jihad is working on the "weak western infidels" to convince even more children they use to carry their suicide bombs that what they do is for the greater good of allah.. And the likes of the politicians calling for it's closure are not smart enough to realize this. ANYONE that is willing to take a CHILD and strap a bomb to them in the name of a blind fanatic religious belief should have nothing less done to them in return in a manner in which they know there will be no paradise after their death. To not understand centuries of history in the unwavering nature of how these radical religious zealots deal with anything they do not accept demonstrates an unwillingness to understand what it takes to protect this country and it's citizens.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think we need to close gitmo to help our allies. We need support and the european leaders want to help but the gitmo contoversy is killing us.

We need a special prison for these guys. A full military prison with no civilians allowed. They don't fall under the geneva convention and they don't fall under our civilian systems.

Another thing we need to do is take less prisoners. Let the military and intelligence guys do what they do and dispose of them properly.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

gst said:


> ANYONE that is willing to take a CHILD and strap a bomb to them in the name of a blind fanatic religious belief should have nothing less done to them in return in a manner in which they know there will be no paradise after their death.


Like................maybe hanging em from their balls till they go to "paradise"?

:lol: :lol:

Like I said, these a**holes dont deserve anything remotely similar to due process or anything with any vestige of what is offered to a "soldier".


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> Another thing we need to do is take less prisoners. Let the military and intelligence guys do what they do and dispose of them properly.


 :beer: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

omegax said:


> Not shutting it down because you're worried about them escaping from SuperMax facilities is asinine. They're not warlocks.


Did you read the article? It's not only about the animals in the prison, but the ones it will attract to the local area.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> They're not warlocks.


Warlocks? Warlocks? This is real life not a childs video game. Good Lord we are in deep crap.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Personally, I think they are in the right place now. Why should we spend millions more moving the "combatants" to another facility. They are not US citizens, they are fighting against everything we stand for so what is wrong with giving a little desipline to them. Pi$$ on the Europeans that are not willing to back us. We have pulled most of the Euros behinds out of the fire at least once in the past.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ShineRunner said:


> Personally, I think they are in the right place now. Why should we spend millions more moving the "combatants" to another facility. They are not US citizens, they are fighting against everything we stand for so what is wrong with giving a little desipline to them. Pi$$ on the Europeans that are not willing to back us. We have pulled most of the Euros behinds out of the fire at least once in the past.


No. The correct place for the people that were in Gitmo would be HELL! They should all be lined up, shot in the head, and put in a pine box in the desert. They deserve no rights, torture would be great for them, and they do not deserve to live. Everything that barebackjack has stated I agree fully with.

Also with the founding fathers part, they would puke if they seen how Osama(cough cough, sorry Obama) is running this country and where this country is currently going.

Also yes, stop taking prisoners, and let the military do what they were trained to do with terrorists. KILL those a**holes. It's all a bunch of :bs: if you ask me.

The warlocks statement... are we 5 again? They are terrorists, not warlocks. Really?


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

omegax said:


> It's not that I "believe" it. I don't even care what the stuff says. I'm just acknowledging that they are trying to use the Gitmo detention center as a recruiting tool, and if some of the interrogators are to be believed, they're doing it fairly effectively. That makes us less safe than moving them to a SuperMax facility would.


Just a question.... if Gitmo is such a really bad thing and it needs shut down because it incites islamic jihadists to attack us, how did we end up with the first jihadist there? which was first Gitmo? or the terrorists? The issue of gitmo is the work of the liberal media and the clueless that listen to them.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

pintail wwrote


> The issue of gitmo is the work of the liberal media and the clueless that listen to them.


Exactly.........They are not supposed to get the Holiday Inn.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

pintailtim said:


> omegax said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that I "believe" it. I don't even care what the stuff says. I'm just acknowledging that they are trying to use the Gitmo detention center as a recruiting tool, and if some of the interrogators are to be believed, they're doing it fairly effectively. That makes us less safe than moving them to a SuperMax facility would.
> ...


i am sure these terroists will be more comfortable in Levenworth, where they can receive regular visits from their brethen who live in the states!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

omegax said:


> I guess it meant something to me that our forefathers were willing to die for rights like due process.


Actually, it would be more accurate to say our forefathers were willing to kill for rights like due process.

These bastards are folks who are hell bent on taking those rights away from us ... and putting Saria Law in place of those rights.

What was it Patton said? No one ever won a war by dieing for his country, you win wars by making the other poor bastard die for his country (or in this case religion).

Interesting how you stood the whole thing on it's head with your comment.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Great point DecoyDummy.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

zogman said:


> pintail wwrote
> 
> 
> > The issue of gitmo is the work of the liberal media and the clueless that listen to them.
> ...


Actually the gitmo controversy is the work of the liberals in Europe. Our media has just been fanning the flames. The Europeans have villified gitmo off of some shaky at best statistics and the words of former prisoners, less than reliable sources obviously. They also get off on the whole "arrogant american" mentality. I sometimes "torture" myself by watching the BBC and checking out al-jazeera, our leadership didn't do a good enough job at damage control and PR work, to be fair I don't think anyone could have predicted this would have gotten this far out of hand. The prison needs to go, the whole thing has turned into a foreign policy nightmare. The go it alone mentality is not going to win this, and it is what got us into this mess. It needs to be done before most of Europe turns into an islamic state.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> It needs to be done before most of Europe turns into an islamic state.


it's already too late for that.........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

France and the Netherlands have had it, and England is in it's death throws. You can tell how much influence a minority of Muslims in England have. They took the Holocaust out of the history books. A few radicals control millions of pantie waists. 
You will never defeat these people until they are fearful of you. Gitmo should have had a nice fat pig in every cell to keep these guys company. After the guy is found guilty and you hang him bury him with the pig. This crap would stop fast.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> France and the Netherlands have had it, and England is in it's death throws. You can tell how much influence a minority of Muslims in England have. They took the Holocaust out of the history books. A few radicals control millions of pantie waists.
> You will never defeat these people until they are fearful of you. Gitmo should have had a nice fat pig in every cell to keep these guys company. After the guy is found guilty and you hang him bury him with the pig. This crap would stop fast.


on the other hand, "why couldn't we just sit down and have a nice converstaion with these people?", said the President, as sharia law was being spread through the land and Christians were being intimadated.


----------

